# Vandopsis and Rhynchostylis gigantea



## bigleaf (Jan 19, 2014)

Vandopsis gigantea







Rhynchostylis gigantea a strong citrus fragrance

In full bloom now.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow, that Rhyncho is an excellent specimen. Very robust plants you have there.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 19, 2014)

well done!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks like big plants at Big Leaf!


----------



## abax (Jan 19, 2014)

Even MORE lovelies.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------

